# Call of duty or Battlefield



## innate (May 29, 2012)

The age old question which is better call of duty MW or battlefield 3


----------



## kaufmannp (Jun 14, 2012)

For my money it'll be Battlefield every time.  COD, while having its moments, comes up short due to the lack of vehicles.  Great shooter, but nothing really measures up after you've strafed a runway with an F35, Cobra, or P51...if you've done old school battlefield.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jun 14, 2012)

BF has the more epic feel. COD is more arcade based fun (and imho only black ops in the COD series was particularly good, except for the imbalances of rate of fire > everything except ballistic knife). Conclusion? Cheese and marmite sandwiches are best.


----------

